# Cigar suggestions please!



## crash-wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

Could anyone suggest a good 32 - 36 ring size, maduro wrap 5 - 6 inch long cigar ( perhaps a Dominican)?


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

hum rubusto try the cigar but its more about your faste do u like mellow creamy, spice, earthy, chocolaty, cocoa,pepper bombs nic kicks lot of flavor and complexity or a solid flavor the entire smoke wrapper go a long way in to this too give me some sticks uv smoked and liked and ill try to do my best to give you a few u might enjoy


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

ignore that last reply lol that really a small to cigarillo type but here some arturo fuente exquistos, ashton classic esquire, davidoff primeros maduro, arturo fuente petit corona,


----------

